# Camera model?



## JJF (May 8, 2016)

I'm new here.
Could someone please explain to me where to change the camera model that appears next to my user name?
It currently shows "SX60 HS", which I don't know what camera that is.

Jaime


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2016)

It's a post count thing. You've now 'graduated' to the G7X.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2016)

The software used for the forum is called Simple Machines or SMF. I've played with it a bit on my home based web server.

One way to control the permissions of users is to set various groups based on the post count. So there are several groups, some with limited permissions, and the groups have names of various Canon products. As you post more, you move automatically thru different groups, and may gain more permissions. That is set by the forum administrator. For those of us who have been here many years and have tons of posts, they have setup groups with fun names like CR Geek


----------



## JJF (May 8, 2016)

Thank you.
Last night immediately after my post I magically changed to G7x.
Which made me realize it must be my rank.

Is there a list posted with the order of the ranks?
I assume I'm still in the baby ranks.


----------



## JoshuaP1993 (Aug 4, 2016)

I too would be interested to know if there is a 'list' of some sort. 

I am particularly interested in seeking support by creating a post but I understand that I cannot do so at the moment, does anyknow how many posts I must make in order to gain permission to post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2016)

JoshuaP1993 said:


> I am particularly interested in seeking support by creating a post but I understand that I cannot do so at the moment, does anyknow how many posts I must make in order to gain permission to post.



I'm not certain, but I suspect it's not too high.


----------

